# A mí me contrataron como pintor.



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Estoy tratando de traducir lo siguiente:

A mí me contrataron como pintor.

Ich wurde als Maler eingestellt??

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Tonerl

Oceanboy said:


> *Ich wurde als Maler eingestellt*



también:

Ich bekam einen Job als Maler

Saludos


----------



## bwprius

De acuerdo con Toni que la traducción de oceanboy es correcta.

Pero, opino que Ich bekam einen Job als Maler, en cambio, es demasiado coloquial. Sería como decir: encontré un curro como pintor / me dieron un curro como pintor.


----------



## elroy

"A mí" dient zur Betonung, daher würde ich auf Deutsch sagen

_Mich hat man als Maler eingestellt. _

Oder _Mich haben sie als Maler eingestellt_ (wenn es sich im Original um konkrete Personen handelt, die mich eingestellt haben).

Oceanboy, was ist der Kontext?


----------



## anahiseri

bwprius said:


> De acuerdo con Toni que la traducción de oceanboy es correcta.
> 
> Pero, opino que Ich bekam einen Job als Maler, en cambio, es demasiado coloquial. Sería como decir: encontré un curro como pintor / me dieron un curro como pintor.



Yo no estoy de acuerdo. ¿Es "Job" la palabra que te parece demasiado coloquial? "curro" es mucho más coloquial que "Job", casi diría que es vulgar.


----------



## Oceanboy

Hola todos,

Y tú que haces aquí ?

A mí me contrataron como pintor.

Me han contratado como pintor.

Me contrataron como pintor.

He sido contratado como pintor.

Pero yo diría...ayer fuí contratado como pintor en...


----------



## bwprius

anahiseri said:


> Yo no estoy de acuerdo. ¿Es "Job" la palabra que te parece demasiado coloquial? "curro" es mucho más coloquial que "Job", casi diría que es vulgar.



Perdona ... curro para trabajo es qué? Vulgar?

No sé, igual nos separan décadas, religiones, ideologías, no sé. Es, a lo sumo, coloquial, familiar. Consulta los diccionarios. Ninguno te dirá que esa palabra con el significado en cuestión es vulgar.


----------



## anahiseri

bueno, a lo mejor vulgar no es la palabra, pero es más coloquial que "Job", por eso no entiendo lo que dice bwprious.


----------



## bwprius

A mí me parecía que 

Contratar a alguien es una expresión más formal que
einen Job bekommen. Esa era mi pequeña objeción.


----------

